# What's all this about Brazil nuts and pineapple juice? #



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone from New Zealand

First posting  Browsing through net yesterday I noted several references ot brazil nuts and pineapple juice.... can anyone fill me in on what, when, how it's supposed to work?

Any other kiwi's out there having FET? I am lucky to have dear friend who has donated eggs for me. Had failed fresh ET April 07 and heading back to Sydney for first FET on 28 May. Working hard at trying to stay positive...

Good luck to you all
Starfish3


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ welcome to FF 

Hope this helps 



2WW FAQ said:


> Why do people suggest Pineapple Juice?
> Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .
> 
> The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.
> ...


Good luck for your FET hun.......what a fab friend you have 

We have a board for Kiwi's to chat.....someone will be along to say Hi and give you all the links soon.

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Starfish 

I have PMd you and I dont know how to posts the links to our threads you mite need a mod to do that.

You can also join the Medicated FET thread.

Shaz xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi starfish and welcome to the site 

I just wanted to wish u loads of luck with your FET and that it brings you a BFP.

Kate xx​


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello starfish and welcome to FF!  

Glad you found us, it's a great site.  

Wishing you lots of luck for your fet!      

Let us know how it goes.

All the best.

Katy. xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome starfish from a fellow kiwi  Do come and say hi on our aussie/kiwi thread if your interested http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=361.0

Very sorry to hear about your cycle in April and good luck for your FET!!!!

Julie xx


----------

